# Bloated Cardinal Tetra



## Em85 (Mar 8, 2008)

I've got this cardinal tetra, and I dont know whats wrong... It's stomach is huge, it looks just really fat basically, but not like round fat more like proportioned fat (couldnt get a real great pic w/ the cell phone)... I just did a ton of reading trying to figure out what it might be... Now I know it sounds like dropsy, but it has been like this for upwards of 2 weeks and its color is fine, appetite is good, movement/behavior is normal, no pineconeing going on.... which would make me maybe say constipation? but again with the healthy appetite and the normal behavior so I dont think thats it.... I understand that cardinals are egg layers, could she possibly be egg bound? I just dont know what to think.... any ideas? :noidea:


























Thanks
Em


----------



## Gibby (Aug 5, 2009)

As the scales aren't protruding, which is a sign of dropsy or worms, she could be pregnant. Try feeding brine shrimp or mysis as they act as laxatives in case she's constipated.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Looks like a gravid female. Tetras are egg scatterers and they spawn all the time. The females, when healthy, will look really fat all the time especially if well fed too. 

Dropsy would be evident in your top-down pic by scales protruding. If she is that fat and no protruding scales, it's not dropsy. As for worms, it could be, but it's wayu more likely that it's just a gravid female.


----------



## Em85 (Mar 8, 2008)

Yea - they are def. well fed, they get mysis shrimp, brine shrimp, blood worms, spectrum pellets and flake food, I have been thinking about adding a pea or two to their diet per week... (thoughts?) A few usually get fat for about 2 days or so, but then usually deflate (I am pretty sure this is the females being egg bound and then laying), but this one has been "fat" for upwards of 2 weeks... I DID just move them from a 30g to a 75g and started feeding more, so maybe thats it... There are no protruding scales (no pineconing), fish hasn't been acting sick and there has been no change in behavior/color - guess it really is just a fat female... Thanks for the help/comments!

Em


----------

